# riding at two different barns???



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it's a great idea. The more you're are exposed to different horses and different opinions, the more knowledge you can gain. But your trainer may see it as a conflict of interest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I've done it multiple times in my life with great success. I say go for it.


----------



## Madisonluvshorses (Apr 1, 2012)

I ride at two barns. I like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

It's always a good idea; I used to do that for a while. One trainer might catch something that another trainer does not =] I do show jumping, and I even took 1 lesson show jumping and 1 lesson western every week just because I wanted to learn to relax more in the saddle.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it is a great idea as well. I took lessons from two different trainers (at the same barn) and had great success with it. I just caution you that some trainers teach things differently and so you might find the odd thing that the two trainers don't agree on. In this case you just have to be honest with both trainers saying "my other trainer taught me this a different way and I feel that it works best for me if I do it that way" most trainers are really great about you taking lessons elsewhere but some may become upset.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going to be honest with my previous instructor and tell her I'm hoping to take lessons from another barn I don't think she will mind. I'm excited to check out the new place tomorrow Thanks for everyones opinions! !!!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I dont think taking lessons at two different barns is a bad idea, but I would be careful in how you tell your insturctor. Some may be offended by a student taking lessons at another barn.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm trying to figure out a good way to tell her without offending her. I will most likely never stop riding there because she is an amazing instructor with great horses that I show. But I don't really now how I should tell her.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

It sounds like you have an excellent reason for wanting to take lessons at another barn, and I think you should just be straightforward with her. Tell her you want to take a second lesson during the week because you feel it would improve your riding, and since she doesn't offer weekday lessons you are thinking of trying out your friend's barn. Make it clear you aren't leaving her, just adding in another barn. If she is a good instructor she'll understand 

Good luck!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I also think it is a good idea, but be aware that they may tell you different things which may not always jive together. Don't worry about it though, there is no one absolute correct way to ride, just accept that there probably will be differences in what they teach you, go with it, and realize that your horizons are broadening...


----------

